# JAR Library in EJB verwenden



## mrhope (15. Jul 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wie ist es möglich innerhalb einer EJB eine Klasse aus eine jar-Datei (Library) zu verwenden.
Wenn ich die jar-Datei als normale Library einbinde erhalte ich immer die Exception java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError
;(

Habe schon hier im Forum gelesen, dass es über einen Deploy-Deskriptor gehen soll. 
Kann jemand vielleicht ein Beispiel dazu posten.

IDE: Netbeans 6.9
Anwendungsserver: Glassfish 3

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten.

Gruß
MrHope


----------



## bananenkasper (16. Jul 2010)

schau mal hier:

NoClassDefFoundError while deploying EAR

grüße


----------



## mrhope (18. Jul 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort bananenkasper 
Dachte zuvor, dass man auch ohne EAR auskommt. 

Grüße
MrHope


----------



## bananenkasper (18. Jul 2010)

Es geht auch ohne EAR. dazu einfach das Library-JAR in den deploy-Order werfen (bevor du das EJB deployst).


----------

